# I'm new too all this...clinic are cancelling IUI due to 3 follicles..help



## tryingandtrying (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi
sorry this is my first post so apologies if it's in the wrong place!
I am on first cycle of IUI and it has been cancelled because I have 3 follicles.  The clinic's policy is no insemination if you have more than 2.  I know some clinics will go ahead with 3 but I'm trying to find out three things:
1) how common is it to have it cancelled when you have 3 follicles?
2) we have been told not to have unprotected sex but I find this odd since I was recently on 3 months of Clomid and wasn't monitored so presumably could have been producing the same number of follicles/eggs and obviously having loads of sex (well, some!) Would it be really risky just to go for it?
3) I have heard of a technique called follicle reduction but my clinic don't offer it, has anyone had this procedure?  

Sorry if I'm going over old ground.  I hope someone can help.  I'm totally gutted that it's been cancelled.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to fertility friends, I am really sorry to hear that your clinic have cancelled your cycle, I believe my clinic, were reluctant to go ahead with 3, but will discuss it with you first andy more than 3 its a definate no no, I think they also make you sign a disclaimer sort of thing so if you did go on to have the IUI with 3follies, but every clinic is different.

Its up to you and no one can advise you different, but weighing up the consequences, personally i would go for it and do the dead, after all they say that sperm can live inside you for up to 7days, so whats to have stopped you haveing done it with in that time anyway before the basting, does that make sense   whatever you decide I am sure the girls here will support you and may have more sound advise than me, hoping for your natural positive Cx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello tryingandtrying

Hello. Well done for finding Fertility Friends. I'm sure you will find it an invaluable source of advice & support.

When I had IUI, the clinic seemed to be happy to go ahead with 3 follies as long as we signed to say we understood the risks associated with a multiple pregnancy etc. Howevr, this was a couple of years ago and the law might have changed. The other girls on this thread will have recent experience of IUI so will be better placed to advise.

I think as far as having unprotected sex goes, it is your decision entirely. As long as you understand the risks and are prepared for the (probably tiny) chance of triplets, I think you should go for it. I expect the clinic are obliged to tell you not to. Also, you are quite correct in that you could easily have produced several follies on Clomid and nobody was any the wiser!

See what the others have to say but If it was me, after trying for so long, I'd probably go for it.  

Good Luck!

Suzie x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

Are you private or NHS?? 

I had 3 ripe follicles and then 2/3 small ones. 

I did not want follicle reduction so they agreed to go ahead the amount that I had but I had to sign a disclaimer saying that I will have feotal reduction if I have more than triplets. 

Can you not tell them you will sign a disclaimer? 

I went private for my treatment.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

When I had my second IUI, I had 3 large follies, and about 4/5 smaller ones, but the hospital were still happy to go ahead, and I did not have to sign anything either.  I really think it depends on each hospitals protocal.

I had both of my IUI's done privately.

Good luck, and if I was you I would have plenty of BMS!

Moomin 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tryingandtrying (Aug 26, 2005)

thank you everyone. It's such a relief to speak to people who have been/are going through it.
yes it's private, it's a protocol of theirs and it's not negotiable.

It seems so bizarre though that the nurse agreed that more than 2 follicles could easily have happened on Clomid and we'd have been non the wiser (because i wasn't being monitored). It seems hypocritical that they will prescribe Clomid but not monitor me and then, just because with IUI they _know_ there are 3 follicles they refuse point blank to go any further.


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree with you. It does seem hypocritical.

If I were you, I would dim the lights put on some Barry White (or Motorhead - whichever is your thanng!!) and get down to some serious            Woooooooo Hooooo!!!!


    

Good Luck   and 

Suzie xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

I thought it might be helpful to let you know of my experiences.  I've been going to a private clinic and with my first 3 IUIs they always aimed to create 2 or 3 follicles.  I think I had 3 on 2 occasions.

I've recently had my fourth IUI with 4 follicles, but this was a bit different as it should have been an IVF cycle but was converted to IUI at the last moment.  4 probably is one too many, but it all happened very quickly!

So basically, my personal view is that with 3 I would probably go for it and have lots of BMS!  As you say, you could have been doing just that anyway all the time you were on clomid.  The odds of it being triplets are very very small, but I guess you should be sure you are comfortable with that risk before going ahead (although I'm probably too late with this post!!!)

Good luck and    

rachel xx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi tryingandtrying

It is strange how clinics have so many different policies.  I have just had my second IUI with only 2 follicles... but the drugs were doubled this time as I only had one follicle on my first attempt.  The clinic actually said they thought the doubled dose would give me 3-4 follicles, and given my age, they would go ahead even if there were 4, as the chances of all 4 implanting with me being 40 years young, were very small.

Have you asked to chat about the decision with a Consultant?  I know you have been told it is clinic policy... but that doesn't mean they can't go against it if they feel it is warrented.

Out of interest, I read somewhere that **** are apparently going to legislate that IUI can only take place with one follicle, not more.  This is a shame, as the success rates for only 1 follicle are very low (less than 6 pct quoted on one of the fertility sites), but improve dramatically (up to 26pct) with 2 follicles or more.

Best of luck for what ever happens....

Dobby


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi tryingandtrying,
I'm relatively new to iui and this site is so helpful, informative and compasionate. It makes such a difference to 'speak' to people who truely understand and are going through the same thing.
I'm receiving iui on NHS and it was my understanding that they would inseminate with two follicles, however, we've never gotten that far as my 1st iui was abandoned due to overstimmulation where i had five big follicles and lots of small ones. 

I agree with the other ladies and i would go ahead with the BMS!

Wishing you luck!

syd xx


----------



## tryingandtrying (Aug 26, 2005)

thank you all (again)
I think we're just going to go for it anyway.  But it's weird because there is a part ofme that feels very irresponsible because I've been told not to.

Dobby - the nurse actually mentioned to me about the HFEA wanting to reduce it to one follicle, I didn't know those percentages, hardly makes it worth it does it!

you lot are very kind.


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

HI 

good luck and dont worry. Sometimes you have to be a bit aggressive with fertility treatment.
It seems a little overcautious to me since some clinic 'aim' to get up to 3 follicles.
Depends on your age what the risk of say, triplets would be (presumably twins would be ok with you?)
I say good luck ttc. For next time (if there is one - hopefully not!) would you think of going to a less cautious clinic?
Best opf luck,Plink x

PS I know of a lady who had 4 embryos put back in ivf at aged 34y (overseas treatment in Cyprus, years ago) got pregnant with a singleton. Sometimes you need to be more aggressive to achieve success. She went on the have several natural pregnancies as it rectified her thin womb lining.
P x
Just illustrates how the laws here are a bit more stringent than elsewhere.


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Trying and trying
Only just read your post so sorry it's a bit late. My 1st IUI they kept upping and upping the dose but no follicules and then on the last day there were 3 large ones. The clinic said it was up to me, more than 3 was a definite no. I decided to go for it because I hadn't responded v well to the drugs and she said next time there could be no follicules or loads. We were told that if there were 3 we would be offered the option of foetal reduction. We were v lucky and my son is 10months old today. Whatever you decided to do will have been the right decision...fingers crossed for you. I was at the Centre for Life in Newcastle where they do alot of research. The consultant there is the one who is often on the news if there is an issue regarding fertility. It may be worth asking any other hospitals in your area what there policy is.

Love N. Lass x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi, this is my first post too - just got brave enough!  Sorry treatment cycle cancelled, know how gutting it is.  Can't help with query but just wanted to let you know that I feel for you - my first cycle was cancelled on day 9 in July because we found I wasn't immune to rubella, we waited for MMR jab to be out of my system until November and started second cycle - only to find a large ovarian cyst on day 9 again!  So this treatment was cancelled and now waiting for surgery - but this has been postponed unitl after Xmas due to problems with hospital!  Try to stay positive if you can, I know its difficult but there are people who know what you are going through.  Take care Clare


----------



## tryingandtrying (Aug 26, 2005)

thank you everyone.  We did go for it anyway but not feeling too hopeful as I'm not precisely sure when I oved.  I have left a message for the consultant to ring me and I will be asking them why, if their policy is to be cautious about multiple pregancies, I was not monitored while on Clomid.

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi, 

Well, just wanted to let you know that after my 3 big follicles and 2/3 small ones I got a BFP! I go back for a scan next week to see how many are in there!!! 

I hope you get your BFP!


----------

